# Do the pigeons need locked out of the aviaries when......



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am in the process of building my loft wooooohooooo. Anyway lol I was wondering if the the the pigeons should be locked out of the aviaries while it is raining, snowing, or is really windy. Thanks.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i know guys in the boston concourse that winter some of their birds in aviary type rooms.they have sent me pics of snow on the ground,and the birds are in the aviary flapping around and exercising.let them choose,but in my opinion,you cant have a draft in the loft.you want fresh air coming in low,and going out high.but not in a breeze form.lofts constructed right draw in air in the low vents and move the stale air out high.guys on here from up north can probably better answer this.for me,my problem isnt cold weather,its humidity mixed with drastic temp changes.a pigeon in super form can lose its form if temps change from one extreme to the other and you cant adjust the loft properly to combat the drastic changes.my breeder section is more open,because i breed prisoners and want them to have more sunlight/fresh air.my widowhood cocks room is more closed up,but with 2 windows and a third air vent,plus the normal low vents for fresh air.i will have curtains for thew windows to help with temp change and can actually completely close that side of loft if need be.does this help zimm?


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here in Washington I let my bird in the avieries when it is raining them seem to like it. They will lay with their wings spread like taking a shower. Hope this helps
Sean


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

zimm,let me add that in the winter when you are not racing,it would be just fine for the birds to be out there if they choose to be.if i was racing or trying to get ready to race,the birds are flying,eating,or resting in the box or perch.
for off season,this would be fine.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> zimm,let me add that in the winter when you are not racing,it would be just fine for the birds to be out there if they choose to be.if i was racing or trying to get ready to race,the birds are flying,eating,or resting in the box or perch.
> for off season,this would be fine.


Ok basicly what i was wondering was if it was unhealthy to let them out but i understand now that it isn't. Thanks


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

use common sense with this and you wont have a problem zimm.hope i am helping you with all these longwinded answers.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> use common sense with this and you wont have a problem zimm.hope i am helping you with all these longwinded answers.


You sure are thank you very much.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

The only time I dont let my guys out is when the weather is nasty. I close em up at night and open it in the morning before I go to work. If I have babies I just play it by ear. 


g/l


----------

